# Piece of cakes



## sena (Sep 12, 2011)

Silver cakes from x ray flims


----------



## element47 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty neat, could use a size reference. A ruler, a coin, or optimally, a 1956 Buick!


----------



## TigWiz (Sep 12, 2011)

Makes me hungry 8)


----------



## sena (Sep 12, 2011)

Srry , will attach soon.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they are about the size of an 8X8X16 inch concrete building block.... :|


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 12, 2011)

By looking at the size of the grain of the wood I would say probably 1x1x3


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 14, 2011)

Didnt someone just steal 500 pounds of x-ray film? I heard about it on the news. Say were do you live. Just kidding. :lol:


----------

